# 14.5# from yesterday



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

My buddy Nick with a dandy 14.5 lber 3/20/06 caught on a jig and worm.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Dang nice fish!!! :beer: 
Columbia river?


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice fish :beer:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

WOW!  Nice goin'!

Goatboy, does your buddy's last name happen to be Scharbach(sp?) or something like that? He looks really familiar.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

wow, boy would I like to hook into one of those


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

It is a great fish, Nick makes her look small because he's 6'3". The fish had a 22" girth by the way.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very, very nice.....where did it come out of?


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Sweatbriar dam :lol:

No she was caught on the Columbia near Umatilla Oregon with our friend Jason Schultz of Hells Canyon Sport Fishing. If you ever want to catch a monster walleye Jason is your man!

We had a little fun and did a walleye insiderish cover photo! :lol: :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Sweatbriar dam :lol:


ROTFL :rollin:


----------



## walleyeguy (Mar 24, 2006)

goatboy said:


> My buddy Nick with a dandy 14.5 lber 3/20/06 caught on a jig and worm.


 WHO'S THE MAN!!! GOOD JOB SCHARBACH!!! WHAT A FISH!!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goatboy said:


> Sweatbriar dam :lol:
> 
> No she was caught on the Columbia near Umatilla Oregon with our friend Jason Schultz of Hells Canyon Sport Fishing.


Right on. I fished the Columbia last year near Portland for salmon. Funny how everyone talks about walleyes as trash fish out there. But it appears as if they're starting to gain more respect and the fact that there's that many BIG fish out there is attracting attention.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Guys I know out there catch some huge sturgeon too.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Funny you should mention the sturgeon, I was able to land one while we where fishing. Hit my jig and the fight was on!
Then right after Nick caught his big eye he hooked into a monster sturgeon that took off like nothing we had ever seen before! That 125 yds of line was spooled off in about 20 seconds, there was no stopping it at all!  

Here's the one I caught.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

nice pic!


----------



## brknwing (Dec 6, 2005)

THAT THING IS A PIG!!!!!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Both dandy fish!!! :beer:


----------



## HayShotBB (Mar 1, 2006)

yes sir


----------



## BLUEKILLER (Mar 12, 2006)

nice fish i hope i can catch one that big (walleye)


----------

